# fuel mileage



## jimmyleggett (Mar 16, 2011)

I am looking at 42 ft Paheton, 350hp cummins. What kind of fuel mileage can I expect?
towing clean (no toad) and with a toad on a dolly.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

Just guessing Jimmy as I have never owned a diesel but would think around 10 to 12 MPg if you dont have a lead foot..  MPG with toad would be determined by weight of toad.  Small toad would probably not affect the 350 that much.  Maybe some of the DP owners will jump in


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

After rereading and seeing the 42 footer I might drop the MPG to 8 to 10.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

the best i got in my 40fter was 7mpg ,, but i did have alot of mods to it ,, but i think most MH's in that range ,, u are lucky to get 10 at the most ,,    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## LEN (Mar 27, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

If you on the flat no toad maybe close to 10 if you keep the speed down, with the toad 8-9. Mountains or a heavy foot minus 1 to 1.5 mpg. Toad will not make a great difference. I tow toad most of the time with a CAT and get between got 7.4 to 9.4 depending on wind and mountains.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

MY question is??? If you can afford a 42' Phaeton why are you worried about fuel cost or MPG? Gee look at what you are buying. It not a hybird and you will be sucking up fuel every time you start it up. I say just enjoy your toy and have some fun sight seeing on the road. Good Luck


----------



## C Nash (Mar 27, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

Well we know rvers can't be relied on about their MPG.  Talked with a rver at the cg the other day that pulled his 28 foot TT with a 1/2 ton 350 chevy and he said he got 20 mpg TOWING


----------



## brodavid (Mar 28, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

was that downhill all the way??? :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

Now Nash are you saying that RVers will tell a whopper. I did get 13.6 out of mine once, but I was going down a very long hill in New Mexico, and the worst I got was 4.3 going up the other side of that hill. So the average I got was 8.95 MPG on the hill, but real time I get 7-8 MPG on a good road.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 28, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

When I was towing my 20' TT with my Chevy van I got 9 miles to the gallon - uphill, downhill or falling off a cliff - 9 MPG.  With the MH and that gas-gulping V10 I hope for 8, but take whatever I get.  Like I said before - You gotta buy it to get it - You gotta burn it to get there.  Otherwise, you camp in your back yard.    

But I'll buy enough to get us to Alaska and back to the M&G - so I'll see you there.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 28, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

Well since he was telling good milage I had to tell him I got 13 MPG on the V10 Ford MH.  What I didn't tell him that one time was coming back across the flat part of Texas with a 40 MPH ailwind :laugh:   I didn't lie :laugh:  just didn't tell the rest of the story :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Re: fuel mileage

Nash you are so sly, and sneakie :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

